# spezielles Gradient-Bild malen



## aze (30. Sep 2010)

Hi

Ich möchte ein Bild malen ,wo in der Mitte eine Art Farbklecks mit einer Farbe(z.b Rot) gezeichnet wird.Diese Farbe soll zum Bildrand hingehend stufenweise abnehmen.Es soll so aussehen wie hier:
Datei:Zahnfleischentzuendung.png ? Wikipedia

Weiss jemand wie ich so etwas mit einen Grafikprogramm oder Java Grafikbibliothek zeichnen kann ?


----------



## eRaaaa (30. Sep 2010)

Mhm, suchst du evtl. so etwas wie hier:
Round GradientPaint Fill demo : Gradient Paint2D Graphics GUIJava
Another GradientPaint Demo : Gradient Paint2D Graphics GUIJava

Evtl. etwas mit den Farben/Punkten spielen, sollte das in etwa hinkommen oder?


----------



## aze (30. Sep 2010)

Das erste trifft es.Vielen Dank !


----------

